# RTR - Rumble Resources



## System (28 June 2011)

Rumble Resources Ltd (RTR) is an Australian based exploration company established to invest shareholders’ funds in precious metal and base metal exploration, development and mining projects.  Rumble's objective is to identify and acquire quality assets with the aim of adding significant value to those assets via strategic exploration and development programs.

Rumble has the right to earn substantial equity interests in 3 project areas all with a major focus targeting gold in Western Australia:


Paulsens South
Bulong
Forrestania

http://www.rumbleresources.com.au


----------



## lychee (24 January 2013)

*I aware you on the next SIRIUS energy*

ASX:RTR

Rumble Resources 

http://www.rumbleresources.com.au/

Discovered possibly gold source.


Any thoughts?


----------



## greggles (25 May 2018)

Volume and price increasing for Rumble Resources over the last few days. It has moved through 6c today will relative ease.

Drilling has commenced at the company's Nemesis and Munarra Gully projects and further drilling is expected to commence at the Braeside project shortly. Drilling is scheduled to commence at the Earaheedy project in July.

Capital raising of $4.8 million via the issue of 68,571,429 shares at 7c per share was completed in November last year so they are currently well funded for the foreseeable future.


----------



## greggles (22 July 2019)

Rumble Resources has announced this morning that it has entered into an earn-in and exploration joint venture agreement with AIC Mines Limited (A1C) for the Lamil Project, located in between the major mining operations of the Nifty Cu mine and the large Telfer Au-Cu mine within the Paterson Province, East Pilbara, Western Australia.

Terms of the joint venture are as follows:
*
Stage 1 Earn-in*

AIC will subscribe for 4,166,667 new shares in Rumble at a price of 6 cents per share for total proceeds of $250,000.
AIC can earn a 50% interest by issuing to Rumble 714,286 new shares in AIC for nil cash consideration and spending $6 million over 4 years. 

Upon meeting these requirements and acquiring a 50% interest:
AIC will subscribe for a further $250,000 worth of new Rumble shares; and
AIC will issue to Rumble an additional $250,000 worth of new shares in AIC for nil cash consideration.
Rumble has the option to start contributing to the JV 50/50 with AIC at the end of Stage 1. If Rumble does not elect to contribute, then AIC may enter Stage 2 of the earn-in. 


*Stage 2 Earn-in*

AIC can earn a further 15% by spending $4 million over 1 year.

RTR recently raised $1.5 million via the issue of 27,496,455 fully paid ordinary shares at 5.5c per share so they do have some cash in the bank but clearly not enough to advance the Lamil Project, so it's no surprise that a farm in/joint venture has been announced.

The Lamil Project appears to have a lot of potential and has resemblances to Newcrest's Telfer Mine.






It's early stage but this is one to keep an eye on, especially as Josef El-Raghy is a company Director at AIC Mines. They have signed up for this join venture with RTR for a reason and I suspect that the Lamil Project might turn out to be a huge deposit down the track.


----------



## greggles (6 August 2019)

RTR bucking the trend today after announcing that it has signed a binding option agreement to acquire 100% of the Western Queen Gold Project from Ramelius Resources Ltd (RMS).

The Western Queen Gold project lies 110km NW of Mt Magnet within the Yalgoo Mineral field of Western Australia and comprises of two contiguous mining leases (M59/45 and M59/208) for a total area of 9.8 km².  The Project is located within a 100km radius of three operating gold processing mills.

For more information, I recommend reviewing the announcement.

Gold is the one of the few bright spots in the investment world at the moment so it was fortunate the announcement was released today after last night's carnage on overseas markets.

RTR up 6.3% to 6.7c so far today.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 August 2019)

RTR down 3.2% to 6.1c so far today.


----------



## greggles (3 September 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> RTR down 3.2% to 6.1c so far today.




It didn't stay there long. The RTR share price has surged in the last week and it now at highs not seen since late 2017. It is up 12.5% to 9c so far today.

The company announced this morning that it has received binding commitments from professional and sophisticated investors for a capital raising of $3,750,000 by way of the issue of 50,000,000 new fully paid ordinary shares at 7.5c per share. The strategic placement was underpinned by two new cornerstone investors, the Copulos Group, and a principal of Bennelong Asset Management.

Also in today's announcement the company identified nine near term catalysts that should keep the news flow coming:






Rumble Resources is definitely one to watch during the next few months.


----------



## barney (3 September 2019)

greggles said:


> It is up 12.5% to 9c so far today.




Thanks for the heads up Greg .... Might even close a bit higher by the looks. On to the research list


----------



## brerwallabi (28 June 2020)

Announced six million dollars raised this week in oversubscribed capital raising at 9.3cents.
It puts another 65million shares into the market with now approximately half a billion on issue.
Now has three drill rigs currently operating in WA with 12,000 metres of drilling under way in an area that could provide another Telfer.
Closed up 3cents to 14cents on Friday, has been moving up from a mid March 4.5cents.


----------



## greggles (6 April 2021)

RTR in a trading halt this morning "in respect of an exploration update and a response to an ASX price query."

I think it's likely to be regarding the Munara Gully Project, but I could be wrong. In any case, the share price has jumped 28.6% today, so it looks like good news.


----------



## greggles (8 April 2021)

The response to the ASX price query was as follows:



> Yes. The only information concerning the Company of which the Company is aware that had not been announced to the market which, if known by some in the market, could explain the recent trading in its securities, was the recently commenced drilling program at the Earaheedy Project, for which the Company has received information derived from a visual inspection of RC drill samples. The Company has provided an update to the market of this information today (Announcement).




The announcement expanded on that by saying:



> At the Chinook Prospect, visual inspection of the drill holes completed has shown continuity of the sandstone hosted Zn-Pb mineralization which supports the scale potential at the prospect (previously set out in the announcement dated 25 March 2021) and has warranted the drill program to be expanded to 4000m. Rumble has sent 4 holes to the assay lab to be fast tracked through processing to give the Company an understanding of grades. These results are expected sometime next week. The remaining drill program is expected to finish later in the month of April, with assays to follow.
> 
> Rumble has also booked in a diamond drill rig to follow up this RC drill program in late April.




So things looking promising at the Earaheedy Project for RTR. Those assay results due next week will be interesting.


----------



## brerwallabi (14 April 2021)

Rumble in trading halt announced after market closed.
Trading to commence Monday 19th on market open or possibly earlier.
Looks like the latest drilling might be in the money.


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> Rumble in trading halt announced after market closed.
> Trading to commence Monday 19th on market open or possibly earlier.
> Looks like the latest drilling might be in the money.




No leaky ship here. :-O

Exploration target of 40-100m Tn @ 3.5-4.5% Zn+Pb.... That sounds like a lot....


----------



## greggles (19 April 2021)

This is a great result for RTR. Wide intersections and good grades, not to mention the prospective mineralised zone has over 45km of strike.

This could be a monster but we won't know for some time. Management has said that extensive drilling of the area is expected to span the next 12 months, so a lot more work to be done.

It's early days, but if the good drilling results keep coming in, today's prices could look like a bargain this time next year.


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2021)

greggles said:


> It's early days, but if the good drilling results keep coming in, today's prices could look like a bargain this time next year.




Looks like it could be a massive resource. Getting in at 15c might have been a master stroke. Up 100% and climbing.


----------



## brerwallabi (19 April 2021)

Up up and away, possibly 45kms and easy accessible.
My paltry 20000 is worth a few more peanuts.
I sold 80000 at 15cents, oh well.


----------



## Sean K (23 April 2021)

To say this has been re-rated is an understatement. I thought after that huge rush it would fall over. But, the punters have just kept buying. Perhaps not punters but big boys recognising the future potential. I certainly underestimated what 30m @ 4-5% Zn+Pb meant. 

Should have had this in the April stock pick comp...


----------



## Sean K (27 April 2021)

Went into TH for a CR yesty. Pretty opportunistic but they did only have about $4m in the bank. Now at .55c after several big green days. I thought the traders would have jumped off and it take a break but no such thing. Maybe when it comes out of this TH it settles down..


----------



## greggles (28 April 2021)

kennas said:


> Went into TH for a CR yesty. Pretty opportunistic but they did only have about $4m in the bank. Now at .55c after several big green days. I thought the traders would have jumped off and it take a break but no such thing. Maybe when it comes out of this TH it settles down..




Rumble Resources raising $40,200,000 (before costs) via the issue of 80,400,000 new fully paid ordinary shares at 50c per share. Great job by management to take advantage of the recent share price increase to raise capital at a much higher price and minimise dilution for existing shareholders. I wish all companies had that kind of responsible attitude to capital management.

The CR news has boosted the share price this morning, up another 15.5% to 63.5c.


----------



## Sean K (28 April 2021)

greggles said:


> The CR news has boosted the share price this morning, up another 15.5% to 63.5c.




And I expected punters to take profit. Derrr. Not seen anything like this in a long time. There's obviously some very high expectations of this Earaheedy thingy. 

Maybe BHP are buying it.


----------



## greggles (28 April 2021)

kennas said:


> And I expected punters to take profit. Derrr. Not seen anything like this in a long time. There's obviously some very high expectations of this Earaheedy thingy.
> 
> Maybe BHP are buying it.




Lots of potential and expectations. Take a look at the Lamil Project JV they have with A1M in the Paterson Province. That could be a huge deposit as well.


----------



## Sean K (6 May 2021)

greggles said:


> Lots of potential and expectations. Take a look at the Lamil Project JV they have with A1M in the Paterson Province. That could be a huge deposit as well.




This is getting pretty freaky. Is this the next Chalice?


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

RTR's short term assets (A$4.9M) exceed its long term liabilities (A$5.3K).
RTR's short term assets (A$4.9M) exceed its short term liabilities (A$998.6K).

In good financial health. Debt free....A real gold digger, hits the jackpot... A young ambitish company that can go a long way'''''



> Earnings have grown 11.7% per year over the past 5 years



Risk Analysis​


----------



## TechnoCap (10 May 2021)

kennas said:


> This is getting pretty freaky. Is this the next Chalice?
> 
> View attachment 123835



quite possibly so @kennas 
too good not to jump on the train IMO
picked up a parcel at 76c today


----------



## Stockbailx (11 May 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> quite possibly so @kennas
> too good not to jump on the train IMO
> picked up a parcel at 76c today



Good pick up Kennas, On the rise this morning. I think the profit compound of RTR. Will excel the trade through the roof for a little while now. Perhaps over 300% for the month.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (11 May 2021)

Might be some value in the nearology at BLZ. Castle minerals and others have already had a run on their second rate land grab. But BLZ is the new next door neighbour.


----------



## Stockbailx (12 May 2021)

Are you suggesting RTR will crash and burn. I hate to figure it...BLZ feel from grace but RTR will continue to scrap up enough revenue to stay afloat. It may have lost its surge for now but i can see it regaining on profit compound...

(quote)...
Plus, there is a buzz around Rumble’s impending zinc-lead assays and IGO prepares to start drilling at Boadicea’s Fraser Range plot.     The copper stocks weren’t in need of a confidence boost with the red metal…
 There’s lots of excitement in Perth mining circles about what Rumble (RTR) is on to at its Earaheedy zinc-lead project, 110km north of Wiluna. Much more...
rtr 1yr blz 1yr chart


----------



## doogie_goes_off (17 May 2021)

RTR fairly valued but the impending release of assays will probably see another squirt, I expect many of the traders will get out after that. The two rushed holes are likely the best mineralised although Zn can be tricky to estimate from visuals. No doubt the resource will be big. Pushing 30Mt after the current drilling I'd have thought, but at what grade? Then there needs to be a consolidation before the drill out and feasability etc. All I was saying was that BLZ hadn't moved as much as the other players who acquired ground in the basin, with the along strike ground from RTR they are in the box seat to add to the discovery much like TRT and VMS are good bets next to Chalice. Charts mean nothing in this case of fundamental chance of discovery IMO.


----------



## Stockbailx (17 May 2021)

doogie_goes_off said:


> RTR fairly valued but the impending release of assays will probably see another squirt, I expect many of the traders will get out after that. The two rushed holes are likely the best mineralised although Zn can be tricky to estimate from visuals. No doubt the resource will be big. Pushing 30Mt after the current drilling I'd have thought, but at what grade? Then there needs to be a consolidation before the drill out and feasability etc. All I was saying was that BLZ hadn't moved as much as the other players who acquired ground in the basin, with the along strike ground from RTR they are in the box seat to add to the discovery much like TRT and VMS are good bets next to Chalice. Charts mean nothing in this case of fundamental chance of discovery IMO.



With the XML, XAO being down all of last week. RTR has followed suit....Would expect buyers to get back on board.. The early trends we should look for to identify a stock that could multiply in value over the long term?  Amongst other things, we'll want to see two things; firstly, a growing _return_ on capital employed (ROCE) and secondly, an expansion in the company's _amount_ of capital employed. This shows us that it's a compounding machine, able to continually reinvest its earnings back into the business and generate higher returns.    So when we looked at *Rumble Resources* and its trend of ROCE. Would expect RTR to up all week...XMJ Chart


----------



## greggles (21 May 2021)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Might be some value in the nearology at BLZ. Castle minerals and others have already had a run on their second rate land grab. But BLZ is the new next door neighbour.




To be fair, if the Castle Minerals license applications are granted they will be a next door neighbour too, just on a different side.


----------



## Stockbailx (26 May 2021)

RTR announce commencement of drilling programme. " Maybe see some of that compound go to work "



			http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02377675.pdf?fileid=02377675&datedir=20210525&edt=MjAyMS0wNS0yNisxNzo1NDozOSs0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## Stockbailx (26 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> RTR announce commencement of drilling programme. " Maybe see some of that compound go to work "
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02377675.pdf?fileid=02377675&datedir=20210525&edt=MjAyMS0wNS0yNisxNzo1NDozOSs0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw



Highly mistaken'


----------



## greggles (2 June 2021)

The RTR share price continues to decline from its highs of early May. It hit a low of 40c today and closed at 48c, off 9.43% from yesterday's close of 53c. This is despite a few announcements today, one of which is a presentation on advancing the Earaheedy Discovery.

Additional drilling has started to define the Chinook Prospect.






Obviously there are a lot of questions being asked about how much ore Rumble actually has at Earaheedy, and there is a lot of work yet to be done.

RTR have a number of other projects. The Lamil Project JV with A1M could be much bigger than Earaheedy, but there is still a lot of drilling to be done there. It's still early days on a number of fronts for RTR.


----------



## TechnoCap (2 June 2021)

greggles said:


> The RTR share price continues to decline from its highs of early May. It hit a low of 40c today and closed at 48c, off 9.43% from yesterday's close of 53c. This is despite a few announcements today, one of which is a presentation on advancing the Earaheedy Discovery.
> 
> Additional drilling has started to define the Chinook Prospect.
> 
> ...



smacked between the eyeballs of late
the debutante has embedded itself into the game and is quickly realising it has more competition for investors than initially expected
great prospects but clearly the hype has fizzled somewhat...


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2021)

The results on 2 June and price action may have shaken some punters out of RTR. Looks to have steadied a bit.

Not sure why it was so smashed, I've just been through the results again and they were similar to what caused it to spike. Maybe just too much heat.

Other factor may have been the Chinook results to the north that weren't as good and there's some hope that the entire 12km of strike was going to be similar to Magazine.

They also need their application for ELA69/3787 to the west to be approved because it looks like the strike might go through it.


----------



## greggles (8 June 2021)

kennas said:


> The results on 2 June and price action may have shaken some punters out of RTR. Looks to have steadied a bit.
> 
> Not sure why it was so smashed, I've just been through the results again and they were similar to what caused it to spike. Maybe just too much heat.




I think it got ahead of itself a little and probably shot up too high on a lot of speculation. With a lot of traders on board that inevitably resulted in a big sell off. Those who had gotten in were already in and there were too many profit takers and not enough buyers after the excitement wore off. So down she went...

I don't think we're going to see too much in way of share price gains for RTR in the short term (although that's just an opinion, I could be wrong).  I'm wondering which of the other exploration license holders in the Earaheedy Basin are next to do an RTR. There has been a bit of of a nearology effect already with a few companies, but which of them will actually have drilling success? How prospective is this area?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (13 June 2021)

greggles said:


> I think it got ahead of itself a little and probably shot up too high on a lot of speculation. With a lot of traders on board that inevitably resulted in a big sell off. Those who had gotten in were already in and there were too many profit takers and not enough buyers after the excitement wore off. So down she went...
> 
> I don't think we're going to see too much in way of share price gains for RTR in the short term (although that's just an opinion, I could be wrong).  I'm wondering which of the other exploration license holders in the Earaheedy Basin are next to do an RTR. There has been a bit of of a nearology effect already with a few companies, but which of them will actually have drilling success? How prospective is this area?



Only those 'along strike' (around the basin margin) with feeder faults and the prospective unconformity are set for potential success. All the down dip tenure toward the middle of the basin is tenuous nearology. With grades like 5% you need some tonnes near surface. There's 2 kinds of next door and one of them is on a barren highway and the other is the next mansion. I'll let you decide which plots are which.

RTR will have significant contained metal - should justify a long term hold for those wanting exposure to zinc and similarly Zenith.


----------



## greggles (22 June 2021)

RTR back in an uptrend after a few weeks of a slow but steady share price decline. No news recently but it looks like it has found bottom for now. Up 12.77% today to 53c and back to looking bullish again.


----------



## Stockbailx (22 June 2021)

Good to see it's back in action, this trade had me going for a minute, when i thought it was really going places after its surge from 1c to 75c. i really thought it was compounded enough to with stand it latest fall from grace. An investors nightmare to 4c. Good to see it recover back into bull territory. Will the asset hold up to it glory...I see further declines on the way...


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2021)

This should wake up the punters, perhaps. Unless it's factored in. 

Looks like the mineralisation is going to run into the ELA to the West, so they must be pretty anxious to have that approved.


----------



## greggles (8 July 2021)

Interesting. The ground out there is looking quite prospective and the mineralisation is open in more than one direction. 

I wonder if this could impact the prospectivity of the landholding that CDT have applied for, which is immediately to the east, south-east and north-east of the Chinook and Magazine Prospects.

I will keep an eye on the RTR assay results as they come in. Looks like there are quite a few outstanding.


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2021)

greggles said:


> Interesting. The ground out there is looking quite prospective and the mineralisation is open in more than one direction.




Looks like mineralisation is in the Dolomite. CDT have a chunk of that to the south, but not much elsewhere. Unless my guestimate is wrong regarding what the zinc is sitting in.


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2021)

Looks like Rumble has finally settled down after the jizzem back in April. Might have shaken out the initial short term traders. Chart has some support and resistance lines forming. Through 50c not much resistance till 60. 

There's heaps of results due in the coming weeks to see how they're tracking and whether this is as good as first anticipated. 

Had some problems with water in their drilling which might have been a set back.


----------



## Sean K (13 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Looks like Rumble has finally settled down after the jizzem back in April. Might have shaken out the initial short term traders. Chart has some support and resistance lines forming. Through 50c not much resistance till 60.



Bit of a break up today. Not sure if it was the general market of some love coming back to RTR.


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2021)

Rumble had about 90 drill holes in the shop announced on 23 Aug and still haven't got any results. Must be due in the next week or two. Meanwhile the sp has continued to drift right but held up pretty well after all that excitement in April. Probably should have shaken out short term traders who bought in very late April and May. They are still ramping an exploration target of 100-120Mt @ 3.5-4.5% Zn which would be an incredible deposit if they eventually define that. Not sure how they can get away with announcing that target based on the drilling to date. MD's qualifications include a Diploma in Financial Planning (wow) and played 3 games for the West Coast Eagles. Not a big fan or resource exploration companies having accountants and ex footballers running them.


----------



## greggles (4 October 2021)

I'm surprised it's held up so well to be honest. 40c looks like solid support as long as there is no bad news. A market cap of $266 million is a sizeable one for an explorer with no revenue. However, they do have their fingers in a lot of pies with a lot of potential.

RTR at these levels is a coin flip for me. It could go either way depending on news, so it's a real gamble. If they deliver, there's a lot to like here but my biggest concern is that the downside could be brutal if they don't come up with the goods.

Am following with interest but am doing so from the sidelines.


----------



## brerwallabi (13 October 2021)

Still holding 20000 of the 100000 I bought about fifteen months ago, now I wish I had kept the lot.
The remaining parcel is a free carry, fingers crossed RTR really hit the jackpot.
Even if it turns up nothing which I seriously doubt I can still bail out before it sinks.
Thanks for reassuring charts I think we have lift off


----------



## greggles (18 October 2021)

Things continue to improve for RTR at their Earaheedy Basin prospects.

The Chinook Prospect mineralised zone has grown 44% in size since the previously announced expansion. It is now *4.1km x 1.9km in size and open in all directions.*

Further high-grade Zn-Pb drill results have been received: 

15m @ 4.02% Zn+Pb and 4.86g/t Ag 
11m @ 3.92% Zn+Pb and 4.23g/t Ag 
8m @ 5.20% Zn+Pb and 9.57 g/t Ag 
The planned 40,000m drilling program is likely to be increased due to the increased size of the mineralised footprint.

This deposit is looking very big and is given that it is open in all directions is likely to get even bigger.


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2021)

greggles said:


> Things continue to improve for RTR at their Earaheedy Basin prospects.
> 
> The Chinook Prospect mineralised zone has grown 44% in size since the previously announced expansion. It is now *4.1km x 1.9km in size and open in all directions.*
> 
> ...




Looks huge.

They haven't upgraded their exploration target yet, but you'd think they'd be adding some tonnage to it. MC at $350m looks undemanding for the potential here. Is there anything to compare it to?

Still not impressed the MD is an ex-Weagle.


----------



## peter2 (27 October 2021)

I've had a passing interest in *RTR* and keep it in a watch list. Now that price is near recent lows I had a look at the corporate activities.
Was I surprised. *RTR* has got seven prospects. SEVEN. IMO mgt can't keep their eye on so many prospects. IMHO they should get rid of five of them. Focus on their main prospect, Earaheedy (Zn-Pb,Ag) and perhaps one other that their human resources can manage.






Their limited amount of capital will be spread around and not used to maximum benefit. It's too easy to tap investors for more without significantly advancing their main prospect.


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

peter2 said:


> I've had a passing interest in *RTR* and keep it in a watch list. Now that price is near recent lows I had a look at the corporate activities.
> Was I surprised. *RTR* has got seven prospects. SEVEN. IMO mgt can't keep their eye on so many prospects. IMHO they should get rid of five of them. Focus on their main prospect, Earaheedy (Zn-Pb,Ag) and perhaps one other that their human resources can manage.




I agree, they've been throwing darts at a board since inception. They were even in Burkina Faso at one stage. Fraser Range was their centre piece for sometime, then it was Braeside. They've been mining the market until stumbling along Eareheady and they need to focus now. It took them two years to put a drill hole into Eareheady FFS. Nathan Tinkler was appointed as a strategic corporate advisor at one point. LOL 

Time to focus Rumble.


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2021)

They must have heard us chatting on ASF @peter2 and decided to *focus *on Earaheedy. Well, they say that but the've still got all those other things going ahead that an ex-AFL player surely can't keep track of.

Is it now over two months since they had drill holes in the shop? The labs in WA must be making a motza at the moment.

Looks like there's a floor at 40c for the time being and could be a safe entry around those levels. And perhaps those well overdue assays will give it the rocket to break up.

I love the commodity, but I don't like their lack of focus here - two years to first drill a hole into it, and spread so thin. I'm also a bit suss on their exploration target which they go to lengths to say is conceptual in nature, but provide no real basis for the numbers they've plucked. Just sounds like a ramp to me. Plus, I don't like the Weagles.


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2021)

These guys are still rumbling along aimlessly waiting for something to happen. Could they do a CHN and come out with a JORC on Earaheady to actually tell us what's there? I doubt these characters are focussed enough to be even thinking about that. Took them 2 years to even put a drill hole in it.

Their last ann was interesting, referring to the Wardawarra Project, that wasn't even mentioned in their quarterly and locations of projects. See above. Where the hell did this one come from?

This ann is more interesting in that they found some 'significant' meme minerals like Cobalt, Tanatlum, Niobium and of course, Lithium.

Didn't move the dial on their SP.

They need an ex-Essendon player to run this shop.


----------



## greggles (24 November 2021)

Company Presentation released today. A couple of near term catalysts:

1. Initial 40,000m RC and Diamond follow-up drill program nearing completion - assays pending
2. Drilling at Munarra Gully & Lamil Projects (A1M JV) completed – assays pending


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2021)

greggles said:


> Company Presentation released today. A couple of near term catalysts:
> 
> 1. Initial 40,000m RC and Diamond follow-up drill program nearing completion - assays pending
> 2. Drilling at Munarra Gully & Lamil Projects (A1M JV) completed – assays pending




They at least put some more effort into Earaheedy in the presentation. With the drilling they've done so far, it is going to be huge, if it all joins up and is consistent, which it looks to be so far. So, their 100Mt @ 3.5%Zn + looks like a very high probability. Open pittable, just not clear on Capex/Opex to build and mine. 

With that potential resource I just don't get why they don't down tools on their other 50 projects and put all hands on deck drilling this sucker out.


----------



## greggles (24 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> They at least put some more effort into Earaheedy in the presentation. With the drilling they've done so far, it is going to be huge, if it all joins up and is consistent, which it looks to be so far. So, their 100Mt @ 3.5%Zn + looks like a very high probability. Open pittable, just not clear on Capex/Opex to build and mine.
> 
> With that potential resource I just don't get why they don't down tools on their other 50 projects and put all hands on deck drilling this sucker out.




Some of the other projects are JVs/farm-ins. A1M is doing all the heavy lifting at the Lamil Project at the moment and RTR have been working on the Munarra Gully Project for some time now. I think they see plenty of potential at the other projects and want to keep advancing them too. Success at any one of their other projects will mean a higher share price and larger market cap.

Rumble currently flirting with previous support around 39c to 40c. If it holds at or above this level, this may be a good entry.


----------



## finicky (24 November 2021)

Dont hold but was reading this today:

" .....today we’re taking a look at two companies that stand out from the crowd by being active at their flagship projects while also adding in new opportunities, delivering investors more bang for their buck in the process...."

*RUMBLE:* "Rumble is not quite a junior anymore with its $260 million market cap. A 13c stock a year ago, its rise through the ranks is courtesy of its major Earaheedy zinc-lead-discovery where four drill rigs are whirring away to confirm its Tier 1 credentials.
Earaheedy was a product of Rumble’s strategy of working on a pipeline of exploration projects. If a project doesn’t shape up it gets moved on and is replaced with a new exploration play. The strategy paid off big time with Earaheedy.
Working through prospects in the pipeline with the drill bit and replenishing the back end with new prospects has continued under the guidance of its technical director Brett Keillor, a veteran award-winning geologist.
So while Earaheedy remains very much the company’s focus, new projects that might well deliver the company a second major discovery are being worked through the system.
There was an example of that during the week with Rumble’s exploration update on its Munarra Gully project near Cue in Western Australia. Drilling co-funded by WA taxpayers returned visual copper sulphide mineralisation in all six holes.
Interesting in itself but real interesting if the pending assays also return gold-silver values as anticipated. Assay results are expected early next year. If it shapes up as a potentially major copper-gold find, Rumble will get cracking.
If not, it gets moved on and the company rolls in another exploration play Keillor and the rest of the gang reckon is worth a shot.
It all goes back to Garimpeiro’s preference for companies working hard at delivering more bang for the investor’s buck."
(The other discussed is Kingston (KSN))








						Barry FitzGerald: Two junior gold explorers that are putting the project huggers to shame - Stockhead
					

Too many juniors have a half-decent project that might or might not make it to the development stage, and that’s all they focus on.




					stockhead.com.au


----------



## peter2 (24 November 2021)

*RTR* closing below the chart support level at 0.40 is significant. This should trigger a lot of sell orders so it is going to be very interesting to see if this new supply is immediately bought. 

I accept that *RTR* is sitting on a Tier 1 resource and it's going to take years before they create a DFS. They've completed further drilling and are still waiting for the results. Long delays with the lab results provide more time for impatient holders to sell. The trading opportunity now is to buy at the lower price and hold for the drill results. Should the results confirm the tier 1 resource I've no doubt the price will spike up in a similar manner to the recent *CHN* results spike. 

However the downside risk is the break of a long term support level. It's impossible to determine how low price will go before the next results are released. Cue the Harry Callahan quote: _You've Got To Ask Yourself One Question: 'Do I Feel Lucky? ' Well, Do Ya, Punk? _


----------



## Sean K (25 November 2021)

peter2 said:


> *RTR* closing below the chart support level at 0.40 is significant. This should trigger a lot of sell orders so it is going to be very interesting to see if this new supply is immediately bought.




It's looks precarious. A big gap to fill...


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2021)

Well, that's good. I posted earlier that I anticipated demand to appear if price got below resistance (0.40). Price closed below 0.40 for three days and it's been bought up immediately. Like to see this. It indicates that there's still demand at lower prices. Holders still have faith that there's going to be good news down the track.


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2021)

Still tracking sideways. Maybe this can give it a lift?


----------



## peter2 (15 December 2021)

*RTR* closing below 0.40 doesn't augur well, especially just after new drill results.


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> *RTR* closing below 0.40 doesn't augur well, especially just after new drill results.




My watch lists are red. Good excuse for RTR to drop and stay below 39. Short term bad indicator. But, fundamentally, Earaheedy looks like the real deal. Not sure what can go wrong with that turning into a 100Mt@3.5% Zn mine. Long way to go with multiple financing rounds to that stage, but just depends on your horizon and trading/investing plans I guess. I'm still of the mind that they have found their mine and need to _focus_ on fast tracking this while leaving the other stuff to bubble.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2021)

RTR think that there's high potential for an underlying Cu system at Chinook due to this one hole between the many many other holes that didn't have any copper in them. Interesting development. Might need to be a geologist to understand the significance.


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

They were always going to get these tenements, but confirmation is very good and will certainly be mineralised similar to Chinook on the western edges between the Frere and Yelma formations. The green line west of Chinook should be an extension to that deposit. The sooner the get an initial MRE out on some of this the better though. I don't think they've even laid down a timeline for that. All I can see is that they're going to keep drilling for another 12 months.


----------



## greggles (20 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> All I can see is that they're going to keep drilling for another 12 months.




RTR has been trading sideways for some time, but the 40c level seems to represent reasonably solid support. It would take some bad news for it to be sold off heavily below this level. Given what they already know they have in the ground, and the amount of drilling that will be happening during 2022, RTR looks like a fairly low risk entry at current prices.


----------



## greggles (31 January 2022)

Some great assay results for RTR announced today. Outstanding widths and grades. Long term, I think RTR is probably a very good play and could easily go to $1 billion market cap once they start generating revenue from their Earaheedy Projects.

As they continue to drill, they reveal more and more high grade mineralisation. No reason why this isn't likely continue IMO.


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2022)

greggles said:


> Some great assay results for RTR announced today. Outstanding widths and grades. Long term, I think RTR is probably a very good play and could easily go to $1 billion market cap once they start generating revenue from their Earaheedy Projects.
> 
> As they continue to drill, they reveal more and more high grade mineralisation. No reason why this isn't likely continue IMO.
> 
> View attachment 136818




Yes, very good numbers. Not sure why they haven't put more effort into this project. On the surface of it, they're dragging their feet. While they have a stated exploration target, there doesn't seem to be any firm plan for infill drilling and an initial JORC timeline. Maybe because it's over such a large range.


----------



## greggles (3 February 2022)

From the recent Quarterly Activities/Appendix 5B Cash Flow Report:






That's a lot of assay results to be announced this quarter. More likely to be sooner rather than later too.


----------



## bk1 (3 February 2022)

Along with every other miner in WA. The backlog must be enormous, i can think of several juniors that have large exploration assays waiting for return of results.


----------



## Sean K (3 February 2022)

Chart looking more promising at the moment after the last ann gave them a boost. But, it's had four other attempts to change direction that all failed. Maybe this time it's different. Maybe that hammer on 25 Jan was a reversal?


----------



## greggles (4 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Chart looking more promising at the moment after the last ann gave them a boost. But, it's had four other attempts to change direction that all failed. Maybe this time it's different. Maybe that hammer on 25 Jan was a reversal?
> 
> View attachment 136984




Up over 9% today to 52.5c on a very mixed day for the market. I think we've left 40c behind for good. With over 25,000 metres of assay results to report, the market seems to be smelling high grade mineralisation. So much potential here.


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2022)

greggles said:


> Up over 9% today to 52.5c on a very mixed day for the market. I think we've left 40c behind for good. With over 25,000 metres of assay results to report, the market seems to be smelling high grade mineralisation. So much potential here.




Probably saw a bottom, but I just don't trust a company with an ex-West Coast Eagles footballer running the shop. 

Definitely potential breakout material, let's see how she finishes.


----------



## Sean K (7 February 2022)

Some horizontal resistance at 55, but looks pretty good for a bottom and break up from the sideways/down consolidation. But, as already mentioned, the chart has tried this before, so be prepared. Breaking 55 would probably confirm. 

They think this Kalitan Feeder Zone is significant.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2022)

Really did try to break 55c but got a bit scared. Still, looks positive to have stopped the longer term sidewards/slight downward bias. Forming a bit of a flag and volume coming off the past few days looks positive for this set up.


----------



## Sean K (12 February 2022)

I've been trying to work out how RTR have calculated their 'exploration target' at Chinook of about 100-120Mt@3.5-4.5% and on the dimensions of the mineralisation they keep giving us, this doesn't make sense. 

They are claiming it's 4100x1900 but there's a lot of gaps in the drilling. Let's assume it's all mineralised.

The widths of intersections is probably the major problem to estimate. On one cartoon, they say they are 30-50m and on another it's only 5-15m. So, let's pluck an average of 20m. 

So, 4100x1900x20x2.5*=420Mts. That's just Chinook. 

Something is missing here. I thought they were overestimating with 120Mt...

Perhaps the true strike dimensions from a plan perspective are not actually 4.1x1.9 and much smaller, like a quarter. 

*Specific Gravity pluck.


----------



## Greynomad99 (13 February 2022)

I saw RTR making a Wykcoff Pattern - although a not very good one. If prices rise next week then last week's low could be the point of last point of support. Wykcoff Theory suggests that if this is correct the stock should have a target of about $1.26 - which seems a bit optimistic to me. Elliott Wave Theory also says price could be rising on Wave 5 which (again if correct) means price should make new highs above $0.80. If price breaks above $0.58 I would be tempted to buy. Interesting stock and chart!


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

Rumble doing it's regular thing. AGAIN. Can it make a new higher low at some point??

This is one of the most frustrating stocks to watch on the ASX.


----------



## peter2 (20 February 2022)

One of a group of three (*CHN, DEG, RTR*) with similar circumstances and potential for further price gains.

All three are sitting on potential tier 1 resource assets that require a lot more exploring and delineation. It's going to take years to fully understand the extent and value of their resource. Another year to plan a cost efficient mining operation and years more to construct a production facility if that's their intent. It's highly likely that one or more will sell their resource before production.

These are not the sort of stocks I want to buy at higher prices. I prefer to buy the dips and profit from future news reports.

*RTR*: Since news of the size of the Earaheedy resource was released sending price from 0.10 to 0.80, price has been drifting down. Price has reached the 50-62% retracement zone of the impulsive move up and bounced a few times. However none of the bounces have led to further rallies. Could this current bounce turn into another rally and take price back to the old highs?


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2022)

More good results starting to infill the overall deposit. I'd like them to put a time horizon on an initial MRE, they must have some plan.

Nice wide intersection in the Kalitan Feeder Zone, but I can't see any copper in those results which is what I think they were hoping for after hole 360 hit 4m@1.5% Cu, so they'd be disappointed with that. Having significant copper in this deposit would really turn heads.

Good to get a new perspective of the plan view with the grades coloured in on the cartoon. They have been saying it's 4.1km x 1.9km wide but as you can see from the cartoon, they're yet to drill the north eastern section, so they need to get on to that to claim the total strike is as claimed.

Having said that, they can now drill to the SW on the left hand edge once they get drilling approvals sorted. You would have to assume that will be mineralised exactly the same as what they've drilled on that boundary so far.


----------



## greggles (22 February 2022)

The market virtually ignored yesterday's announcement with the Russia-Ukraine tensions dominating the news and weighing the market down. It's going to be hard for the market to gain any kind of traction until this situation is resolved. A lot of punters are heading for the door at the moment and going to cash or gold. Some good buying opportunities coming up in the next few months.


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2022)

greggles said:


> The market virtually ignored yesterday's announcement with the Russia-Ukraine tensions dominating the news and weighing the market down. It's going to be hard for the market to gain any kind of traction until this situation is resolved. A lot of punters are heading for the door at the moment and going to cash or gold. Some good buying opportunities coming up in the next few months.




Yes, is general panic stations. May be a very good buying opportunity coming up. I thought the last leg down to the 7200 area line was, might start adding again if it gets to there, or worse. RTR definitely one to consider on a major correction, it's hard not to see Earaheedy turning into a significant mine at some stage.


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2022)

First signs RTR may have made a significant higher low from the 40ish cent bottom. Has a problem with 57c though. 

Get an initial MRE out!!!!


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2022)

OK, time's up. Infill drill for an initial MRE on these deposits. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## greggles (9 March 2022)

*Tonka Prospect*


> The mineralised footprint (>0.5 % Zn + Pb) at Tonka has grown to a strike of 4.3km and is up to 1.2 km in width (based on 8 sections) and remains open northwest and southeast along strike, and down-dip to the northeast .




*Navajoh Prospect*


> The main section has defined a continuous zone of Zn-Pb mineralisation over a 2km strike and 1.4km wide. The mineralisation is flatly dipping to the northeast (similar to Chinook and Tonka) and is open along strike to the southeast, to the northwest towards the Tonka Prospect and down dip to the northeast.




Huge exploration area and still open in multiple directions. Unbelievable that its only up 8% today. The market will catch on soon and this will be back to 2021 highs. Consider what is known now to what was known back in May last year when RTR was trading much higher.


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2022)

I wonder what it's going to take to break out of this 11 month sideways move. There's been plenty of opportunity now for the weaker hands to hand over their old shares to new players. 

They've proven the resource is actually there, they just need to close it off at some point for an initial MRE and for the market to actually understand what they have, and then keep drilling. Much like what CHN did. They need to put it on the map for the institutions.


----------



## greggles (18 March 2022)

Not sure what is keeping RTR from getting above 60c, but one thing is clear - it seems like a pretty low risk entry to pick it up around 40c. I honestly don't see much downside at these levels other than some kind of market crash. If I had some spare capital that I wanted to park somewhere, I'd be parking it in RTR.


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2022)

greggles said:


> Not sure what is keeping RTR from getting above 60c, but one thing is clear - it seems like a pretty low risk entry to pick it up around 40c. I honestly don't see much downside at these levels other than some kind of market crash. If I had some spare capital that I wanted to park somewhere, I'd be parking it in RTR.




Even a market crash would just be a short term buying opportunity, imo. It's going to be a massive resource. And the World is going to need what they've got. I'm not sure if the ex-Weagles player running the shop understands that.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 March 2022)

greggles said:


> Not sure what is keeping RTR from getting above 60c, but one thing is clear - it seems like a pretty low risk entry to pick it up around 40c.



It has been politely waiting for me to enter, which I have now done.
It can now continue on its merry way skywards... 😬


----------



## greggles (22 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> It has been politely waiting for me to enter, which I have now done.
> It can now continue on its merry way skywards... 😬




I'd be in at current levels if I had some spare capital, so I will have to live vicariously through your RTR investment. Please tell me when you exit so I can pop some imaginary champagne or fake cry into my Weet Bix.


----------



## greggles (19 April 2022)

Not a lot of news flow for RTR recently and share price has dipped slightly on low volume as a result. Should hopefully be some news through in the near future. Aren't the RC and extension drilling results from the Kalitan Feeder Zone at the Chinook Prospect due soon?


----------



## frugal.rock (20 April 2022)

20th April 2022
ASX Announcement
(marked sensitive)

Wardawarra Project Update
*Drilling Commenced on Battery Metal Targets*

Someone might paste the announcement here?
A quick squiz at it and my thoughts are that it might be the thing that pushes the share price along again until more news from Chinook.
Will have to wait and see what the market thinks though.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> 20th April 2022
> ASX Announcement
> (marked sensitive)
> 
> ...




I wish these guys would down tools on these sideshows and commit to an MRE at Earaheedy ASAP. Should be doing better with Zinc going nuts.


----------



## Country Lad (20 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> 20th April 2022
> ASX Announcement
> (marked sensitive)
> 
> ...





			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20220420/pdf/4584cbgxnzgphv.pdf


----------



## greggles (11 May 2022)

RTR at bargain basement prices at the moment. Hard to see it going much lower, just needs a catalyst to get it moving north again.

Bell Potter put a valuation of 60c on it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## greggles (26 May 2022)

More good drilling results, share price goes backwards. Not much making sense recently with RTR. All signs are pointing to this being a monster discovery.


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2022)

greggles said:


> More good drilling results, share price goes backwards. Not much making sense recently with RTR. All signs are pointing to this being a monster discovery.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142182




Yes, it's going to be big. Like most resources though, the metal price correction has got hold of them. Going to have to wait for the general pullback to stabilise for any upward momentum change I think. I think the market is factoring in demand destruction and harder to get debt.


----------



## greggles (8 June 2022)

Director Matthew Banks recently picked up 250,000 RTR shares at 33c in an on market trade. Nice to see the company directors stumping up some cash for shares.


----------



## greggles (14 June 2022)

RTR has dipped below 30c today to be trading at 28.5c.  I thought RTR would likely hold above 30c, but there are holders still getting out at a decent profit at current prices considering it was trading at 10c in March 2021. Each to his own, but I think you'd be crazy to sell RTR at these prices unless you had to given the scale of the resource they have at their Earaheedy tenements.


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2022)

greggles said:


> RTR has dipped below 30c today to be trading at 28.5c.  I thought RTR would likely hold above 30c, but there are holders still getting out at a decent profit at current prices considering it was trading at 10c in March 2021. Each to his own, but I think you'd be crazy to sell RTR at these prices unless you had to given the scale of the resource they have at their Earaheedy tenements.




I've had this on the Short List for some time, waiting for this implosion. Starting to look very tasty.


----------



## brerwallabi (14 June 2022)

I have been holding some RTR for a couple years now.
It’s time to add some more, if it drops to 20cents a good slice of it, even today it’s good value.
Might be tempted tomorrow.


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2022)

brerwallabi said:


> I have been holding some RTR for a couple years now.
> It’s time to add some more, if it drops to 20cents a good slice of it, even today it’s good value.
> Might be tempted tomorrow.




With a longer term perspective, this looks great, along with CHN, which over-tanked today.


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2022)

This couldn't possibly fill that gap back in Apr 21 on the Earaheady discovery? Could it?


----------



## finicky (16 June 2022)

Wouldn't be stranger than other dog performers lately.
I'm perversely having a ball, more bids in to add to 3 of my s*t stocks today.


----------



## greggles (16 June 2022)

I'm surprised that RTR did not nothing but tread water all day. Still, I suppose there was no catalyst for it to move aside from a green day on US markets. Might be next month before we get any more news through so my guess is we still have a lot of sellers getting out in anticipation of more global economic turmoil in the next few weeks.

I still think the DJIA will get below 30,000 before the end of the financial year, so RTR may even get back to 25c. Might look at taking out a line of credit on the house if it does.


----------



## greggles (17 June 2022)

greggles said:


> I still think the DJIA will get below 30,000 before the end of the financial year, so RTR may even get back to 25c.




And under 30,000 she goes. There will be a lot of tree shaking today after another big red night on US markets. We'll get a lot of people bailing out of RTR who are convinced that there is more bearishness to come. Fear is starting to take hold.


----------



## greggles (23 June 2022)

Bottom at 26c? Volume is drying up and I think we're at the end of the EOFY tax loss selling.


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2022)

greggles said:


> Bottom at 26c? Volume is drying up and I think we're at the end of the EOFY tax loss selling.
> 
> View attachment 143216




I have a really big volume spike on Friday of about 30m shares which upsets my chart. Agree there's probably some tax loss selling going on. Normally a good month to be a buyer, if the market wasn't still so unsteady. I've added to a few positions but haven't taken a bite here yet. This and CHN both beaten down excessively when they both do look to have very good long term projects.


----------



## greggles (27 June 2022)

Bounced right off 25c and now back over 30c. RTR was looking very oversold in the mid 20s considering what we already know they have in the Earaheedy Basin. Hopefully more news flow in the coming weeks will send it back over 40c. The big question is what will this week bring for the US markets? Are we in for a more sustained bullish run or was Friday just a dead cat bounce?


----------



## brerwallabi (28 June 2022)

Five waves down in a nasty channel, looking for 34/35cents the first challenge, hopefully back in the fifties.
With markets maybe stabilising I can only see this going up based on what it has and future other discoveries.
Only I have been wrong a few times.
Adding more at 20 cents did not eventuate and thoughts of a few at 25cents disappeared as it accelerated back to 30.
Now will have to pay 30 if I want more another missed opportunity.


----------



## greggles (15 July 2022)

No Earaheedy news for almost two months, which is a little surprising considering how much drilling has been going on out there. A lack of news flow inevitably leads to a softening share price as punters exit to seek better short term opportunities elsewhere, and that is what has happened to RTR. The recent market rout hasn't helped matters and RTR has touched 24c today and is almost back to pre-discovery hole prices.

It does look like RTR is forming a bottom around 25c, but the downtrend is still intact and we will need to wait for confirmation. Volume has been very light recently.

News must surely be just around the corner.


----------



## Sean K (15 July 2022)

greggles said:


> No Earaheedy news for almost two months, which is a little surprising considering how much drilling has been going on out there. A lack of news flow inevitably leads to a softening share price as punters exit to seek better short term opportunities elsewhere, and that is what has happened to RTR. The recent market rout hasn't helped matters and RTR has touched 24c today and is almost back to pre-discovery hole prices.
> 
> It does look like RTR is forming a bottom around 25c, but the downtrend is still intact and we will need to wait for confirmation. Volume has been very light recently.
> 
> ...




MC back down to around $150m with a very large deposit, but we just don't know how big because of their unwillingness to cordon off a zone of the project to do an initial MRE to show what sort of scale we're looking at. 

What's 100-120Mt @ 3.5-4.5% Zn worth on a back of a beer coaster calculation?


----------



## greggles (15 July 2022)

Sean K said:


> What's 100-120Mt @ 3.5-4.5% Zn worth on a back of a beer coaster calculation?




Gross revenue without taking into account any mining costs of around US$15 billion, so around A$22 billion?


----------



## greggles (15 July 2022)

greggles said:


> Gross revenue without taking into account any mining costs of around US$15 billion, so around A$22 billion?




Actually, I'd like to clarify that figure for accuracy and show a range from worst case scenario to best case based on 100-120Mt @ 3.5-4.5% Zn and using the current zinc spot price.

Worst Case: US$10.4 billion or A$15.4 billion
Best Case: US$16 billion or A$23.75 billion

Again, gross revenue without taking into account any costs. If I am wrong, please feel free to correct me.


----------



## Sean K (15 July 2022)

greggles said:


> Actually, I'd like to clarify that figure for accuracy and show a range from worst case scenario to best case based on 100-120Mt @ 3.5-4.5% Zn and using the current zinc spot price.
> 
> Worst Case: US$10.4 billion or A$15.4 billion
> Best Case: US$16 billion or A$23.75 billion
> ...




Adds up to me. That's a lot in the ground at shallow depth so should be mostly recoverable depending on the met. Even 80% recoverable is a lot of $$.


----------



## greggles (18 July 2022)

It turns out news was just around the corner.  Heritage clearance has been approved to explore the Sweetwater tenement and maiden RC drilling has now commenced on the Sweetwater Trend.

26,000m of RC drilling at the Tonka Prospect has been completed with 11,000m of assays currently pending. A further 24,000m of drilling is planned for the remainder of 2022.

So lots of assay results to be announced in the coming months.


----------



## greggles (19 July 2022)

RTR is one of the finalists in MiningNews.net's Explorer of the Year for 2022.









						MNN Awards: Rumble's success could be bigger than Ben-Hur
					

Sikora says vast, zinc-dominated system could become a supergiant deposit




					www.miningnews.net


----------



## Sean K (20 July 2022)

greggles said:


> RTR is one of the finalists in MiningNews.net's Explorer of the Year for 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The ex-Weagle mentions an initial MRE won't be done till the back half of next year, so a lot of drilling to be done still.


----------



## greggles (20 July 2022)

Sean K said:


> The ex-Weagle mentions an initial MRE won't be done till the back half of next year, so a lot of drilling to be done still.




Yes, and hopefully by the back half of next year a much bigger resource as well. Bring on the assay results.


----------



## greggles (28 July 2022)

Quarterly Activities Report out. Four sets of assay results pending from various projects. Drilling ongoing at the Lamil Project JV and Earaheedy Project (RC drilling at Sweetwater and Tonka Prospects).

Cash position was $17.9 million at the end of the last quarter. 

News flow between now and the end of the year should get more frequent as assay results are returned and exploration updates are announced.


----------



## greggles (5 August 2022)

RTR showing signs of forming a bottom at 25c. Price action now looks like consolidation. Sellers are few and far between, just waiting for a catalyst and with assay results not far away that should be fairly soon.


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2022)

greggles said:


> RTR showing signs of forming a bottom at 25c. Price action now looks like consolidation. Sellers are few and far between, just waiting for a catalyst and with assay results not far away that should be fairly soon.
> 
> View attachment 144966




Agree. I think once they confirm Chinook runs into the tenement next door, which it almost certainly does, that means it could run all the way along to Sweetwater. That would potentially take them from 'huge' to 'giant' scale. The area I've put a blue box around below could all be mineralised. They do need large parts of it to be around yellow and ochre coloured grade though I think. Then add in Tonka. 

I've found it hard to do my own rough calcs on the tonnage they already have due to the assay variations. The horizontal dimensions can be plucked but depths vary quite a bit as well as grades.


----------



## finicky (5 August 2022)

I haven't seriously looked at it, don't much go for Zn-Pb unless there is strong Ag associated like ADT,
However from the map the thickness of good grades is striking and the company is suggesting continuity suitable for a large open pit. Haven't seen yet the depths of the thick intersects. Info that I'll check out: Any metallurgy done. Any base metal producers in the area. Dilution and management obviously

Where you see the yellow arrowed line extending towards Stricklands (STK) drill results - that's where my company Gibb River (GIB) has a 20% jv stake with STK. Recently GIB made an announcement about STK starting to get the prospect moving again.

I'm not seeing enough for a bottom on a pure chart basis yet but concede @greggles point that more results (or something from left field) could catalyse a reversal in a blink. However just as a chart(s) the daily has been showing some positive momentum divergence that isn't showing up on a weekly chart yet. The daily s.p is still caught within a channel starting from Feb and would need to get above 29c currently to break out. The weekly is unprepossessing with moving averages not encouraging (yet) and the breakaway gap only half filled (doesn't have to fill but makes me leery)
Just my initial notions and I am now interested inthe stock, mostly due to mineralisation extent and thickness of grade.

Weekly


----------



## greggles (5 August 2022)

With a market cap of only $150 million RTR would be an attractive takeover target for a major looking for large deposits.  Good grades, multiple open pit potential, RTR bears all the hallmarks of a relatively low cost operation with a long mine life. I'd bet there are bean counters working for majors running the ruler over RTR at current prices.

Hopefully it won't be a $150 million company for much longer. It seems very undervalued to me given its potential.


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2022)

At D&D


----------



## frugal.rock (6 August 2022)

My average in is $0.34

Originally was a trade (ages ago), but it went the wrong way and so I dumped most of it quickly.
Only down 25% on it 🤨🙀

Holding residual 20k volume.

A good place to park cash said greggles.
If it gets to 25 cent, I might take out a line of credit against the house, said greggles.
How's that finance coming along greggles? 😹🤣


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2022)

I've done a pluck on the current resource at Chinook by simply adding together the assay's listed in the cartoon at post #122 above. Although it's not absolutely clear of the dimensions, the pluck is as foll:

Strike is 5000x2000m.
Total intercept depth on the cartoon is 486m/20 = 24.3m
5000x2000x24.3x2.5 = 607,500,000tn.
Average % grade is 4.68%.
607.5Mt@4.68% = 28.431Mt of Zn/Pb

LOL, that can not be correct as the company is only looking at an exploration target of 100-120Mt @ 3.5-4.5%.

I think the error is in all those numbers in that, it's not actually those dimensions and the width and grades are too high - I think the % grades are only in the ochre coloured areas. Need to go back to the drawing board...


----------



## greggles (7 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> A good place to park cash said greggles.
> If it gets to 25 cent, I might take out a line of credit against the house, said greggles.
> How's that finance coming along greggles? 😹🤣




I didn't mortgage the house. That was just a little hyperbole. But I did take a position at current levels and am feeling very confident. After spending quite a bit of time looking at the assay results and associated information, I reached the conclusion that Earaheedy is likely a monster deposit.

But that's just my opinion, and time will tell if I am correct.


----------



## greggles (12 August 2022)

Closed at its high for the day of 30.5c. Closing over 30c is a positive sign and may indicate that the next round of assay results are just around the corner.


----------



## Sean K (12 August 2022)

greggles said:


> Closed at its high for the day of 30.5c. Closing over 30c is a positive sign and may indicate that the next round of assay results are just around the corner.



I was watching that today. Anything green today was worth keeping an eye on. Good sign.


----------



## greggles (12 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> I was watching that today. Anything green today was worth keeping an eye on. Good sign.




Of particular interest was the fact that of the 1.62 million shares traded today, almost 1.2 million were traded after 3pm. Someone came in late in the day and started swooping up shares. That's a clear indicator that news is likely due early next week.


----------



## greggles (15 August 2022)

No news today but up another 20% to 36.5c. Sellers in short supply. Something is going on.


----------



## finicky (15 August 2022)

I noticed that Stockhead did a promo for it as well as DEG and CHN over the weekend:

"Grand Sale! Grand Sale! Companies that have made three of the best discoveries in recent years are on sale at big discounts.

Garimpeiro is talking about De Grey (ASXEG) and its Hemi gold discovery in the Pilbara, Chalice (ASX:CHN) and its Julimar nickel-copper-PGE discovery on Perth’s doorstep, and Rumble (ASX:RTR) and its Earaheedy zinc-lead-silver discovery north of Wiluna.

All three are quality discoveries with world-class credentials. And before the broader market and commodity markets became weak at the knees in response to interest rate rises/recession fears, the average Joe had to pay up to have a slice of the action."









						Barry FitzGerald: Gold! Big discoveries! Going cheap! Come and get your gold! - Stockhead
					

Grand Sale! Companies that have made three of the best gold discoveries in recent years are going cheap, on sale at big discounts.




					stockhead.com.au
				




Not Held


----------



## Sean K (15 August 2022)

finicky said:


> I noticed that Stockhead did a promo for it as well as DEG and CHN over the weekend:
> 
> "Grand Sale! Grand Sale! Companies that have made three of the best discoveries in recent years are on sale at big discounts.
> 
> ...




We may look back at the sell-off to June as an excellent opportunity to grab the likes of these three. They'll definitely turn into mines, it's just a matter of scale and time. Hard to pluck the potential size of Earaheedy as discussed. The exploration target seems very achievable on the dimensions of what they have so far with raising to 'giant' sized clearly possible.

Interesting they're trying to compare their deposit to Hermosa that S32 bought for almost $2b. It's much higher grade than what Earaheedy have so far, but it's going to be open pit so much lower capex/opex. Current MC under $200m, so if they get even half of the S32 deal that's a 5 bagger.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 August 2022)

5 day chart


----------



## finicky (15 August 2022)

@Sean K, I baulked at the S32 owned Hermosa comparison also. A big attraction of Hermosa (to me) is the massive silver component of the resource. Also one of the Hermosa deposits is around 9% Manganese. I wouldn't be surprised if the Hermosa project was further along in definition when purchased by S32.


----------



## greggles (15 August 2022)

finicky said:


> I noticed that Stockhead did a promo for it as well as DEG and CHN over the weekend:
> 
> "Grand Sale! Grand Sale! Companies that have made three of the best discoveries in recent years are on sale at big discounts.
> 
> ...




RTR's market cap is less than one sixth of DEG, and less than one eighth of CHN. I'm not comparing the companies directly as it would be an apples and oranges comparison. But is is interesting to note that the article describes all three as having "discoveries with world class credentials".

The question is, how large will the deposit at Earaheedy end up being? It will take a lot of drilling for us to find out but based on the research I have done (and which @Sean K has posted in this thread) it looks like being a lot larger than it is currently estimated as being as of today. The assay results announced between now and the end of the year will be very revealing, and hopefully very good.


----------



## greggles (15 August 2022)

greggles said:


> (and which @Sean K has posted in this thread)




Sorry, I didn't mean to say that @Sean K has posted my research. He has posted his own. Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2022)

As expected, Chinook looks like it does continue into the new tenament making this a very large footprint. Just hard to guage the consistency of the grades until they do some closer infill drilling.


----------



## greggles (23 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> As expected, Chinook looks like it does continue into the new tenament making this a very large footprint. Just hard to guage the consistency of the grades until they do some closer infill drilling.




Agreed, but it is a very good sign that all 36 RC holes at Sweetwater have intersected mineralisation. However, visual inspection and pXRF analysis can only reveal so much. Lab assay results first and then follow up infill drilling to revel the true extent of the mineralisation in that area.

It does look like RTR will get a small share price lift this morning as a result of this news.


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2022)

greggles said:


> Agreed, but it is a very good sign that all 36 RC holes at Sweetwater have intersected mineralisation. However, visual inspection and pXRF analysis can only reveal so much. Lab assay results first and then follow up infill drilling to revel the true extent of the mineralisation in that area.
> 
> It does look like RTR will get a small share price lift this morning as a result of this news.




Yep, but not sure about a SP lift today, I think there's going to be a sea of red out there this am.


----------



## greggles (23 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> Yep, but not sure about a SP lift today, I think there's going to be a sea of red out there this am.




Current market depth indicates it will open higher, but that's no guarantee that it will finish the day higher.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2022)

greggles said:


> Current market depth indicates it will open higher, but that's no guarantee that it will finish the day higher.




Started up a few % but dropped back a bit with the market.

MC is around $190m with about $17m cash (end June) for $173m EV. They're spending about $5m a quarter so will need to do a raise before they get the MRE for Chinook out at the end of next year.

At the mercy of the general market conditions at the moment. Earaheedy is going to be a massive resource at good grades. If we were risk-on at the moment I think this would be significantly higher. But, explorers are in the dog house. Hard to know how much time we've got at these depressed prices with all that's going on. Weeks, months, another year? Maybe there's time to be accumulating the quality explorers with known resources in metals that will be in demand.


----------



## greggles (24 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> Started up a few % but dropped back a bit with the market.
> 
> MC is around $190m with about $17m cash (end June) for $173m EV. They're spending about $5m a quarter so will need to do a raise before they get the MRE for Chinook out at the end of next year.
> 
> At the mercy of the general market conditions at the moment. Earaheedy is going to be a massive resource at good grades. If we were risk-on at the moment I think this would be significantly higher. But, explorers are in the dog house. Hard to know how much time we've got at these depressed prices with all that's going on. Weeks, months, another year? Maybe there's time to be accumulating the quality explorers with known resources in metals that will be in demand.




Agree that RTR is at the mercy of general market conditions at the moment. I believe that management is taking the wisest course of action possible in the circumstances and that is to continue drilling and defining the resource at Earaheedy. This gives the company the best chance of share price appreciation in the short to medium term by letting the market know what they have in the ground.

Right now it's a waiting game and ultimately it will be upcoming assay results that will drive the share price during the remainder of 2022 and into 2023.


----------



## greggles (30 August 2022)

And here they are, and they look great. The widths and grades speak for themselves. Earaheedy just keeps on getting larger and larger and is still open in multiple directions.



> Interpretation of the preliminary Airborne Gravity Gradiometric (AGG) data has highlighted the high-grade fault zones as potentially a series of stacked eastwest mineralising structures






> Multiple new targets are being generated from the preliminary data showcasing potential for new fault zones yet to be drill tested within and outside the 8km x 2km Tonka-Navajoh Prospect


----------



## greggles (30 August 2022)

Tonka is completely open to the west and the Colorado and Magazine Fault Zones are open to the East. The Navajoh Prospect is also open to the East.

The scale of this deposit is huge. I think the the market is having a hard time conceptualising the true scale due to the fragmented and geogrpahicly diverse nature of the assay results.


----------



## finicky (30 August 2022)

Wish it had some Silver like most Zn-Pb deposits, e.g Cannington (S32), Hermosa (S32), Maronan (MMA) or Adriatic's resource (ADT). Not meaning to be negative on it as am interested.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2022)

I think they need more yellow, red and purple on that cartoon. There's not many significant deposits on a World scale that are mostly blue/green (blue box below). Most are high 4 and above 5%. So, need more red on the map.

Having said that, the red/purple areas they've identified at Tonka run a good strike length and width about 100-200m wide maybe?


----------



## greggles (30 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> I think they need more yellow, red and purple on that cartoon. There's not many significant deposits on a World scale that are mostly blue/green (blue box below). Most are high 4 and above 5%. So, need more red on the map.
> 
> Having said that, the red/purple areas they've identified at Tonka run a good strike length and width about 100-200m wide maybe?
> 
> View attachment 146121




I think the Navajoh Prospect will end up having a lot more purple and red and the area to the west of Tonka Prospect may surprise in this regard also. It's just going to be a waiting game now as the assay results come in over the next six to twelve months and we see how the various mineralised zones develop.

I think it's likely that Earaheedy will end up being in the Super Giant category but that is just based on my interpretation of its potential. We won't know for some time but that's my thinking at the moment.


----------



## InsvestoBoy (30 August 2022)

finicky said:


> Wish it had some Silver like most Zn-Pb deposits



Can you elaborate on why?

Isn't it extra effort to refine?


----------



## finicky (30 August 2022)

@InsvestoBoy Ag is a credit against Zn or Pb concentrate. Also I believe Silver price will boom some time and I take a long term approach.


----------



## greggles (5 September 2022)

Up 18.52% to 32c today. Last week RTR received "Buy" recommendations from Fat Prophets and also the Herald Sun (Sean Conlan from CC Equities). I'm sure that generated some interest amongst the punters and is probably at least partially responsible for today's buying.


----------



## greggles (8 September 2022)

Director Michael Smith picks up 500,000 shares at 30c a share on 6 September. $150,000 is an impressive show of confidence in RTR's future.


----------



## greggles (29 September 2022)

More great assay results announced from RTR this morning with high grade mineralisation being intersected west along the Sweetwater trend, increasing the deposit's mineralised footprint which continues to be open in all directions. 

These results look huge. The mineralisation is close to the surface, the grades are good and the widths are impressive. Earaheedy just keeps on getting bigger for RTR and I am still of the view that this deposit is going to be a monster once the orebody has been completely defined.

Great news.


----------



## greggles (31 October 2022)

RTR sinking back towards 20c on a lack of news flow. Financials released today reveal the company has $13 million in cash as of 30 September. A reasonable amount but they need to make the most of it as it will start to disappear quickly with a burn rate of $5 million a quarter (last quarter).

It's crunch time for RTR. There *will* be a CR in the first half of next year. Time to make those exploration $ count.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2022)

This is interesting but the shoots are pretty narrow. Maybe it points to something bigger.

Would still rather be seeing continuation of the Zn&Pb above 5% mark. Need more purple and orange on the cartoon.


----------



## greggles (3 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> This is interesting but the shoots are pretty narrow. Maybe it points to something bigger.
> 
> Would still rather be seeing continuation of the Zn&Pb above 5% mark. Need more purple and orange on the cartoon.
> 
> ...




Widths are very narrow so it might be at the edge of a mineralised zone or perhaps they have touched the top of a mineralised zone. I probably need more coffee but I can't see where they reported the depth of those two particular holes. Those silver grades are very high and it's fair to say that where there is smoke there is probably fire. No doubt there will be follow up drilling in the area to try and get a handle on the extent of the mineralisation.

The share price hasn't moved this morning so the market isn't getting too excited about this announcement. RTR are going to need some big hits to get the share price moving and that is where they should be focusing their drilling. By the time they do the CR next year I hope the share price is much higher than it is now.


----------



## greggles (11 November 2022)

Whatever happened to the assay results from the drilling program at the Wardawarra Project that commenced in April?










Inquring minds want to know why the results are still pending.


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2022)

greggles said:


> Whatever happened to the assay results from the drilling program at the Wardawarra Project that commenced in April?
> 
> View attachment 149088
> 
> ...




Well pointed out greggles. Can a company announce some drilling and then not announce results? Hmmmm.


----------



## greggles (21 November 2022)

Company Presentation for the 121 Mining Investment London Conference released today. A nice summary of where RTR is currently situated from a corporate and exploration perspective.

Also interesting is last Thursday's announcement which reported metallurgical results from fresh sulphide ores selected from the Chinook and Tonka Prospects at the Earaheedy Project. The results:

High zinc recoveries to 90% Zn in cleaner concentrates
Coarse primary grind size of 150 micron
Fast flotation kinetics with clean sulphide separation using site water
Simple and conventional processing flowsheet recovers a bulk zinc concentrate with metal credits utilising an uncomplicated and lower dosage reagent scheme
Zinc concentrate grades to 59% Zn, with no significant deleterious elements, supporting a very marketable product
Below is the testwork summary:






It all looks very encouraging. Hopefully upcoming assay results will be just as positive.


----------



## peter2 (21 November 2022)

Doesn't matter how much there is, lead and zinc aren't sexy enough. They're just base metals.


----------



## greggles (21 November 2022)

peter2 said:


> Doesn't matter how much there is, lead and zinc aren't sexy enough. They're just base metals.




Base metals get sexier when their prices start to increase. When will that happen? Well, that's the million dollar question.

Let's look at zinc. LME stocks have decreased from 320,000 Tons in April 2021 to 40,000 now. The price is currently depressed due to macro concerns, but as things start to turn around demand should improve.







As for lead, it is up from US$0.80/lb two months ago to around US$1/lb today. Let's see where is goes from here but it will largely depend on global macro factors. Obviously those in mining stocks for longer than a short term trade likely believe that most of the bad news has been priced into base metals already. That could be completely wrong, but it could just as easily be right.

Time, as always, will tell.


----------



## Sean K (21 November 2022)

Zn is on the US critical minerals list, so while unsexy, it seems important. Maybe it'll get sexy when those LME stocks run out. I wonder who mines hafnium?


----------



## brerwallabi (1 January 2023)

I don’t have much time on my hands at the moment I am picking Rumble in the 2023 stock picking comp, just based on some semi promising results. I don’t think they will turn up another Telfer, but something viable.
Plus the share price has tumbled rather crashed, I had shares in this before so hoping it will rebound


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2023)

brerwallabi said:


> I don’t have much time on my hands at the moment I am picking Rumble in the 2023 stock picking comp, just based on some semi promising results. I don’t think they will turn up another Telfer, but something viable.
> Plus the share price has tumbled rather crashed, I had shares in this before so hoping it will rebound




They need to bring out an MRE with mass tonnage for the overall grades they are getting, with some high grade sections for starter pits. When you look at the dimensions on their resource cartoons, they probably already have it but they're on a go-slow with doing an MRE. I suspect it's because they're geologists and ex footy players and have no interest in mining it. Seems like they're mining the market.


----------



## brerwallabi (2 January 2023)

Sean K said:


> They need to bring out an MRE with mass tonnage for the overall grades they are getting, with some high grade sections for starter pits. When you look at the dimensions on their resource cartoons, they probably already have it but they're on a go-slow with doing an MRE. I suspect it's because they're geologists and ex footy players and have no interest in mining it. Seems like they're mining the market.



Hope we get an estimate in this now current quarter.
At 20 odd cents it can’t drop any lower in my thinking unless the whole market crashes.
A lot of good news 2022, but excuse my interpretation of it being a LEAD balloon.


----------



## peter2 (Sunday at 10:08 PM)

It's about time that this old base metal dog sat up and barked for its shareholders. 
Was under consideration for the monthly comp.


----------



## Sean K (Monday at 9:11 AM)

They've been distracted by finding some traces of Cu and Ag in last drill results reported in November. While interesting, the intersections are so minor it shouldn't mean they take their eyes off the immediate prize which is Zn/Pb. I wish they'd just focus on getting an initial MRE out on the Zn/Pb to give the market an idea of the scale. They've done enough for an inferred MRE on this patch already, IMO. It's 4km x 1km ish, FFS, with significant tonnage in the 5-8% Zn blocks. But, 'MRE due in 2023' sounds like the end of the year to me.


----------



## brerwallabi (Monday at 4:51 PM)

peter2 said:


> It's about time that this old base metal dog sat up and barked for its shareholders.
> Was under consideration for the monthly comp.



My pick in the yearly comp, sooner or later they will get their act together and hopefully the share price recovers, I can’t see why not.
My hopes were for a estimate this current quarter I might be a bit too optimistic.


----------

